# Bognor



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

MMM March 2010

So what does our Mike (bognormike) think of Andy Stothert now I wonder? 

Dave


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

This man is talking in riddles


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

ooh you've got me intrigued now :roll: :wink: 

Could it be that Andy has done a report on sunny Bognor?
Could it be that he thinks it's a dump and you can't park a motorhome becuase there are height barriers everywhwere? 

Maybe he'll come on & let me know, (but this isn't a Fiat judder thread...) or I'll have to buy MMM, or maybe you'll tell me DAB?


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

They arrived and mistakenly paid for a 2 hour parking ticket. Walked up and down, spent 50p in an amusement arcade, and left Bognor after 13 minutes had expired of the 120min ticket. And they didn't feel they had rushed it. The four paragraphs are entitled

"BOGNOR IN 13 MINUTES"

Dave


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

I can see why you put this in Jokes & trivia :lol: :lol: 

13 minutes is probably more than enough :roll: 

But did he say anything about LA (Little'Ampton)?, that "twin" metropolis of Arun DIstrict?


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

No. Worthing fared much better. But that's not saying much


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

I can see I'll have to lash out on a copy of MMM 8)


----------



## Delores (Feb 21, 2010)

Sorry - but I want to stick up for poor old Bognor - I love the place! It reminds me of holidays I had as a kid, the place is old, odd and stuck in the 1970's and I love it because of all that. 

There's a loooong prom to walk along, 2 crazy golf courses, a lovely (though tiny) museum and a few arcades choc full of 2p machines. After all of that there's plenty of places to enjoy fish and chips on the seafront. I love it so much I took my (now) hubby there on our first dirty weekend away 'cos if he didn't 'get' why I loved Bognor then there was no future for us. We spent most of the first evening sat on our hotel windowsill, legs outside, drinking tea and counting sun roofs in cars as they went by.

We go back regularly and he even suprised me with a 5 day stay there for my birthday a couple of years ago - I was over the moon! We stayed at a fab little hotel and we were the youngest guests by about 20 years. (I'm 42.)

I am indeed a woman of very simple pleasures - and am clearly a very cheap date!! I guess I've found many other seaside places commercialised and shallow - Bognor is a remnant of a bygone age. It's second only to Mablethorpe which is even more antiquated and odd and has the best crazy golf course I've ever seen (and we play a *lot* of crazy golf) - but sadly it's too far away for us to visit regularly, though we are planning on taking Delores there in June!

So, there you have it - ban me if you will for my dodgy taste in seaside towns - but Bognor is quintessentially English and I love it to bits! :flasingsmile:


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

"We spent most of the first evening sat on our hotel windowsill, legs outside, drinking tea and counting sun roofs in cars as they went by. "

No flies on you as far as foreplay goes


----------



## Delores (Feb 21, 2010)

DABurleigh said:


> "We spent most of the first evening sat on our hotel windowsill, legs outside, drinking tea and counting sun roofs in cars as they went by. "
> 
> No flies on you as far as foreplay goes


LOL! Yup - I know how to live! Mind you, I didn't say if we were clothed or not..... 8O :lol:


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Delores said:


> Sorry - but I want to stick up for poor old Bognor - I love the place! It reminds me of holidays I had as a kid, the place is old, odd and stuck in the 1970's and I love it because of all that.
> 
> There's a loooong prom to walk along, 2 crazy golf courses, a lovely (though tiny) museum and a few arcades choc full of 2p machines. After all of that there's plenty of places to enjoy fish and chips on the seafront. I love it so much I took my (now) hubby there on our first dirty weekend away 'cos if he didn't 'get' why I loved Bognor then there was no future for us. We spent most of the first evening sat on our hotel windowsill, legs outside, drinking tea and counting sun roofs in cars as they went by.
> 
> ...


 :lol: :lol: We quite like it really - well Felpham & Aldwick / Pagham actually....the bit inbetween is a bit scruffy.
But second to Mablethorpe, really!!! 8O

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Dukeham (Feb 3, 2009)

Oh DABurleigh.
Don't think Mike is the only one who lives in Bognor. I live around the corner from him & wont have any one run down this s--t tip called Bognor. :lol: 
I actually think 13 mins is to much. I showed a friend around in under 5. :wink:
GC.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Dukeham said:


> Oh DABurleigh.
> Don't think Mike is the only one who lives in Bognor. I live around the corner from him & wont have any one run down this s--t tip called Bognor. :lol:
> I actually think 13 mins is to much. I showed a friend around in under 5. :wink:
> GC.


well said Graham :wink: :lol: :lol: 
leave the slagging off to the locals....


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I have been told by my lovely wife we will end up living in Felpham in time.
Not sure when and it could be 5 or 10 years but as her sister lives there and is looking for a suitable property right now, I'm a little apprehensive.

Ray.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Ray - as Graham , I and you know, Felpham is the select area of the town 8) You make it sound like the last resort  

And we all know that's Scarborough (or was that the First?) :wink:


----------



## Dukeham (Feb 3, 2009)

Scarborough ! 8O 
Good God I went there once & it was shut. :wink: 
GC.

Raynipper.
It would be good to have another Felpham-ite to fight of all these rascial attacks on us.
GC.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Oh Mike,
Felpham is about the only place in UK I could possibly consider. I love it here in France partly for economic reasons and dread the day we (I) am forced to leave. 

I always had a 'yen' for a firestation in Poole when we had RVs. You can see why.

Ray.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

So out of curiosity I bought MMM (at Bognor Tesco's - another dump!), and read the article in full. As usual Andy's comments are quite entertaining, and of course the picture of Bognor pier (what's left of it) was nice. Maybe they should have taken a bit longer to scud along the coast and had a look at places like Arundel and Goodwood, perhaps Sallytrafic's tome will be in a bit more detail when he gets this way :roll: 
Anyway, after not seeing MMM for a couple of years, it's still fairly good :roll: . The travel articles are always the best for me, but I cringed at the fawning A class selection at Hymer UK  . What surprised me was how few private motorhome ads were in there - used to be loads of pages of them. Where have they all gone?


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Andy*

Whatever that man writes is absolute rubbish, cant find any humor in it either.

TM


----------

